# Reduce direct sun



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

Looking for DIY ideas for an awning. I have french doors facing south and need to block some of the sun for the summer months. 

Will likely extend the roof line in a couple years just need something to get by the next two summers. 

Doors open out...total 102" wide

Any other ideas? (CT)


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Shade fabric will work, light weight


----------

